# sharps disposal



## langue (Mar 12, 2007)

Hi,

just a month to go before I start my injections and it suddenly occured to me that I don't know how to dispose of needles etc. In organon video for Puregon pen there is a small yellow container but I have no idea where to get one and once it's full where to take it. How did you deal with it? Do I have to go to needle exchange or something?

Thanks and good luck


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

You can take them to a chemist and they will dispose of them for you 

Tony


----------



## langue (Mar 12, 2007)

Tony said:


> You can take them to a chemist and they will dispose of them for you
> 
> Tony


Oh, that's great, thanks, but still there is a question how do I take them there. In a box?


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

hiya you should get a sharps disposal box when you get your injections etc 

xx


----------



## langue (Mar 12, 2007)

Suzie said:


> hiya you should get a sharps disposal box when you get your injections etc
> 
> xx


My pharmacy is abroad and so far I have ordered only drugs. Do I have to order a container from them? Should check with the nearest pharmacy, I suppose.


----------



## crusoe (Jun 3, 2005)

You can buy sharps boxes from chemists very cheaply. Mine cost about £3 but beware not all chemists will dispose of the full box for you. I asked at two who said "No".

crusoe
x


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

You can get a sharps box from your doctors surgery. Just explain what you need it for

Doctors surgerys will also take full ones back too and dispose of tem

Chris


----------



## langue (Mar 12, 2007)

crusoe said:


> You can buy sharps boxes from chemists very cheaply. Mine cost about £3 but beware not all chemists will dispose of the full box for you. I asked at two who said "No".
> 
> crusoe
> x


So have you found the one that said yes?


----------



## crusoe (Jun 3, 2005)

YES 

Cx


----------



## Misty C (Mar 1, 2006)

Our GP practice nurse gave us needles, syringes and ampules of water to practice with - using an orange.  She advised us to use an ordinary empty plastic drinking water bottle to put the used needles in and bring them back to the practice.  

Misty C
xxx


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Misty hun

I have to say am really surprised at that as it would be bad practice...... you should get yrself a sharps box to dipsose of them properly, that way no one would need to touch them to transfer them into a proper sharps box.

Debs
xx


----------



## Misty C (Mar 1, 2006)

Hi Debs

I agree, proper procedures must be followed and you can never be too careful. Her idea worked fine for the small amount of time we used it for.  Our lovely practice nurse retired last year so things are probably very different now.

Love
Misty C
xxx


----------



## langue (Mar 12, 2007)

Not all pharmacies participate in Needle exchange programme because most residents are very concerned about attracting drug users to the area so it took me a while to find one. Pharmacists normally know of least one nearby. Also most of them around me don't have the boxes available  for sale, they have to order them. So when I decided to click shut the box because it didn't look safe with lid sticking up and obviously couldn't open it again I had to find a needle exchange pharmacy to exchange my empty but locked box for a new one at no extra cost.


----------

